# Limited Drawings!



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, I decided to have a go with this I will take only the *First ten people* I cannot emphasize that enough, so shoot me with them photos! Also, you can choose either black and white with sharpie, or color.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

May you draw Gia? I have a lot of pics of her in my albums. In color please


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you draw straw berry?:








luna?:








and last oceanist:








oseanist body looks purple but it is actualy blue witha green sheen
thx if you can =]]


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it dosent matter color or not suprise me X]]


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

My Ula please! Any way that would look the best! The art is in the eyes of the beholder!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry it took so long, but here they are! And the camera kinda goofed the colors up  Tell me if you want any re-done, I got all night! The photos are HUGE. Sorry Btw, I'll draw other stuff too, not just bettas!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks! I love his fins and you got the body spot on! Thanks~!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Gia is awesome!! Thanks


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Can you do one of my boys?? Ben?

Or my dog??


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Im working on Ben, Pitluvs, but here's your pup! And just for fun: I ballerina on pointe


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you do Tihs:









and my dog:


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's Ben for Pitluvs:
I'll work on it Little Bettas!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Eeek I love them both! Thank you so much, this is my first real drawing *squees*


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Hahah your welcome


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Here you go Little Bettas! Your dog was a challenge, so sorry if he/she looks a little off:/


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

AW, they're cute!!!!
I love them!
thank you!!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you so much!!!! x33


----------

